# 2000 Nissan Altima GXE Rough Idle



## pdk327 (Jun 30, 2006)

I have brought my car to my mechanic numerous times...a tune up was done, then a fuel injector was replaced, and the final code said the air flow meter was bad. All these parts were replaced, but my car still has a rough idle only when i'm in drive, reverse, etc...but not in park. What could be the problem and how can I fix this????


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

pdk327 said:


> I have brought my car to my mechanic numerous times...a tune up was done, then a fuel injector was replaced, and the final code said the air flow meter was bad. All these parts were replaced, but my car still has a rough idle only when i'm in drive, reverse, etc...but not in park. What could be the problem and how can I fix this????



I hate when shops do this. They dump a bunch of parts into your car and hope they come across the problem with out trying the simple things first. Did they replace the air flow meter or not? It sounds like that part is bad, if that's not it then you might have a leak at the intake manifold. to check this have them spray carb. clean around the intake manifold, if the idle smooths out you found the issue, which is expensive to fix. I all so suggest you find another mechanic.

Frank


----------



## stancho (Aug 26, 2006)

Could be a leaky head gasket. That was the problem with my wife's nissan. It was causing the rough idle.


----------



## ntanenbaum (Jun 25, 2006)

Sounds like it's the MAF (Mass air flow meter), easy to replace doing it yourself but is a very expensive part new or use.....new runs over 500 bucks and use rebuilt from A1 Cardone runs about 265 bucks. P100 code normally is the MAF. With the MAF you will feel the idle jumping to the point where the car will or feels like it's going to stall out. It could also be the intake manifold gasket. Car is known for both of these issues.


----------



## stancho (Aug 26, 2006)

You can try disconnecting the MAF - the electrical harness on the intake hose after the air filter box - to see if that will help. If it does, it's a bad MAF. Disconnecting the harness though, will trigger a check engine light (CEL).


----------

